# Rifle River



## phishbum (Sep 22, 2002)

Hello all,

I just found this site and after a brief review of the posts I noticed that there realy aren't that many for the Rifle... I am new to this sport and own property near the rifle in Rose City, after a couple of days on the river I am conviced that either I have no idea what I am doing or there are few fish in the river 
Does anyone have info about the Rifle, Not specific holes just timed to try and fish it...

Thanks ,


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I can't say too much on the Rifle since I never fished it (I did canoe it once) but have always believed that the runs on the east side of the state are slightly behind the west side. Don't give up.


----------



## acufly (Sep 1, 2002)

Howdy,
I was on the Rifle a couple of weekends ago and was able to catch a few small rainbows and one brown. Had a really good time. I too am new to fly fishin Michigan streams. I just moved back to Michigan after spending the last almost thirty years in New Mexico. I found the Rifle to be not unlike the Jemez, Guadalupe and Pecos rivers. Not too hard to wade like the Au Sable. Still not sure what techniques to use for the Michigan fish. Seems like nymphing, which I'm not real good at, is more productive than dry's.

I'd like to thank all that are responsible for this website. I find it informative and entertaining to boot!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Phishbum, I have never fished the Rifle for trout, but have seen many on our annual canoe trip. They are there!

In addition it gets a modest run of Kings, a good number of Lake Run Browns in fall, Steelhead and of course Suckers in the spring. I do fish for some of these, and do well. 

You will not see many specific reports on Eastside tribs except the Au Sable. Most people in the know won't broadcast the info!

Get a hold of Tom Hugglers "50 More Michigan Rivers" it will give you a ton of info on stocking, habitat, and stream composition, it's a good place to start. Stick with it, it is a nice little river and I'm sure you'll do well when you figure it out!


----------



## fishguts (May 17, 2002)

I have fished the rifle a couple of times. The trout are there, if you know where to go... I'm always looking for someone to fish with so if anyone ever wants to hit the Rifle, let me know!


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I fished the Rifle a few times about 8 or 9 years ago for trout, and they are there. Caught browns and rainbows, which could have been smolt steelhead. I remember there being beavers too. It is a very nice river, adn I plan on going back in the future.


----------



## phishbum (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys like I said I am new to flyfishing so all good words help...I think that trying to learn how to read the river has more to do with my not catching fish than the fish not bing there... Again thanks for all the encouragement 

Phishbum!!!


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

It's been a long time since i have fished that part of the Rifle, but we use to have decent success. Actually, we had a lot more luck fishing Houghton Creek. If you fish Houghton Creek, though, make sure you fish the section out by the Rifle River Recreation Area. The stream is real narrow and small in by Rose City.


----------

